# Post Cycle Testosterone Supplement



## tcotroneo (Jul 14, 2006)

I will be coming off a 10 week cycle of:
30 mgs Anavar  (3 tabs)
200mg/ml Primobolan   ( 2cc's)
225mg/ml Trenbolone Acetate (3 cc's)
Last 6 weeks: 
75mcg Cytomel  
160 mg Clenbuterol

I have noticed a slight dip in my natural testosterone levels.. Probably due to the tren and my dieting..  But i wanted to take a natural testosterone booster supplement after my cycle to boost natural testosterone production...  Any good LEGAL supplements out there??  I don't need HCG treatment..


----------



## largepkg (Jul 14, 2006)

A slight dip? More like complete shut down. You really should consider HCG.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 14, 2006)

You do need HCG, but tribulus after cycle a helps restore natural test production.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 10, 2008)

Stoked would be a excellent choice for a natty test booster it is also a antioxidant ans will kick your libido into high gear.


Stoked


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2008)

You are doing tren A without any test? Tren a will shut you down totally. You need Nolvadex in your pct to restore HPTA. This cycle was a very bad idea.


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 10, 2008)

dg806 said:


> You are doing tren A without any test? Tren a will shut you down totally. You need Nolvadex in your pct to restore HPTA. This cycle was a very bad idea.



agreed...and any natural test booster you can get.  I doubt HCG is needed though.


----------



## Will Brink (Dec 4, 2008)

tcotroneo said:


> I don't need HCG treatment..



You base that on what exactly? I assure you, your natural T levels are zilch right now. If you want to preserve as much as possible what you gained from the use of AAS and get your HPTA back up ASAP, you will want the use some HCG, and Clomid at the very least. No supplement will replace those. Your own T will come back on line on it's own, but the lag time between now and then will cost LBM, and other problems. I wish people would do MUCH more research on these drugs before they started using them...


----------



## angel77 (Dec 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Stoked would be a excellent choice for a natty test booster it is also a antioxidant ans will kick your libido into high gear.
> 
> 
> Stoked




Not working for me at ALL! I'm finishing my last week on PCS and libido is completely ABSENT. I placed an order for Clomid but I'm hoping the PCS kicks in. This is really bummin' me out.


----------



## nni (Dec 10, 2008)

maca will help with libido


----------



## angel77 (Dec 11, 2008)

nni said:


> maca will help with libido



what's maca? where can I get it?


----------



## quark (Dec 11, 2008)

Check it out here. You can order it online or most health food stores have it.


----------



## honkeie (Dec 11, 2008)

A slight dip huh, I bet you also noticed a few other things dipping too.


----------



## quark (Dec 11, 2008)

honkeie said:


> A slight dip huh, I bet you also noticed a few other things dipping too.



*lol* Don't they know about _shrinkage_ Jerry?!


----------



## honkeie (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow that some huge spam we just got!


----------



## fred fred (Dec 12, 2008)

I been wanting to order clen and t3 ,but im not sure which web site to trust


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been using Clomid, Nolva, Tribex, ZMA, Steel Libido, Levitra, and Cialis.  The last 2 were prescribed by my doctor.  It's been about a month since I've been off cycle and I still felt like I had no libido, so I got tested and turns out my test levels are still very low.
Total test was 200 and free test was 4.something..   normal is above 9 I was told.
I have an appointment with a specialist monday and hopefully he can help me out with getting my balls in overdrive..  this sucks.  I don't think I'll ever do gear again.


----------



## egodog48 (Dec 12, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> I've been using Clomid, Nolva, Tribex, ZMA, Steel Libido, Levitra, and Cialis.  The last 2 were prescribed by my doctor.  It's been about a month since I've been off cycle and I still felt like I had no libido, so I got tested and turns out my test levels are still very low.
> Total test was 200 and free test was 4.something..   normal is above 9 I was told.
> I have an appointment with a specialist monday and hopefully he can help me out with getting my balls in overdrive..  this sucks.  I don't think I'll ever do gear again.



that sucks, you might also worry about cholesterol as it can prevent you from getting excited, even though your test is a little low as well.


----------



## angel77 (Dec 13, 2008)

ThisBigBastard said:


> I've been using Clomid, Nolva, Tribex, ZMA, Steel Libido, Levitra, and Cialis.  The last 2 were prescribed by my doctor.  It's been about a month since I've been off cycle and I still felt like I had no libido, so I got tested and turns out my test levels are still very low.
> Total test was 200 and free test was 4.something..   normal is above 9 I was told.
> I have an appointment with a specialist monday and hopefully he can help me out with getting my balls in overdrive..  this sucks.  I don't think I'll ever do gear again.



My libido is very low right now as well. I just finished a Havoc & MMV2 cycle and I've been finished with PCT for a week now. I ordered Clomid and will dose 50mg daily for 3 weeks and see if it helps. I was told HCG would be a better option but I'm no pinner.   My doc is aware and said to come back if it doesn't improve. He knows what I was doing but I'm not sure he has dealt with it before. Kind of wonder what avenue he'll take? I need to get this taken care of. I have always been a horny ass freak and it's so weird to not have the desire.


----------



## ThisBigBastard (Dec 14, 2008)

angel77 said:


> My libido is very low right now as well. I just finished a Havoc & MMV2 cycle and I've been finished with PCT for a week now. I ordered Clomid and will dose 50mg daily for 3 weeks and see if it helps. I was told HCG would be a better option but I'm no pinner.   My doc is aware and said to come back if it doesn't improve. He knows what I was doing but I'm not sure he has dealt with it before. Kind of wonder what avenue he'll take? I need to get this taken care of. I have always been a horny ass freak and it's so weird to not have the desire.



I'm not familiar with the 2 products that you did a cycle of, but if they were run long enough and used in high enough dosage to shut you down pretty hard then it's not surprising that you don't feel much different after just a week of PCT.


----------



## HugeFreak (Jun 15, 2009)

egodog48 said:


> that sucks, you might also worry about cholesterol as it can prevent you from getting excited, even though your test is a little low as well.



 its the 2nd time that i hear that.. do u happen to have more info or links?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 20, 2009)

This product should also be a good part of the pct it should really help with libido.

Test Tabs


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2009)

ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx


----------



## Kagemi (Sep 1, 2009)

*Tribex and blood pressure*

Did a lot of reading on Tribex and decided to get Tribex Gold since I'm not into bodybuilding and just need the test. Bought the gold, brought it home and took first 2 tablets.  This morning read the really small print and it says not to use if  ..." using medications for high blood pressure or any other cardiovascular conditions".  I have borderline high blood pressure and take Lisinopril which is an ACE inhibitor.  Didn't read anywhere about this disclaimer. Now I am concerned about taking the Gold and after spending $28 for it.
Anyone have any thoughts on this.  Is this just typical legal overkill on the disclaimer small print or is this really a problem?


----------



## Skinneykid (Sep 1, 2009)

try 6-oxo


----------



## I.C.P. (Sep 1, 2009)

dg806 said:


> You are doing tren A without any test? Tren a will shut you down totally. You need Nolvadex in your pct to restore HPTA. This cycle was a very bad idea.


Yup.I always have my pct BEFORE i start a cycle.


----------



## Jbkilla420 (Sep 1, 2009)

*letro and liquidex*

just ordered letro and liquidex from ag guys is that the best mix for puffy nipples?   2 weeks into test cyp


----------



## raytracer (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Novedex XT by Gaspari any good?


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 22, 2010)

workingatit43 said:


> This product should also be a good part of the pct it should really help with libido.
> 
> Test Tabs




Test boosters are a waste of $$$:

The Facts on T Boosters supplements

AAS use requires use of real PCT, not some OTC product like that or any other of the ilk. 

If people can't deal with that fact, they shouldn't be messing with AAS.


----------



## raytracer (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Will,
I'm doing my first ever cycle and have chosen test prop for that.
Need to know if I should start with Tamoxifen right from Day 1 of the cycle and the dosage recommended.
Also, at what point does HCG come in?

PS: I intend to keep the cycle at 400 - 500 mg/week for a 4 week duration.

Appreciate some advice here


----------



## raytracer (Apr 22, 2010)

PPS: Kick starting my body's own test production at the end of the 4 week cycle is a major area of concern for me.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 23, 2010)

raytracer said:


> Thanks Will,
> I'm doing my first ever cycle and have chosen test prop for that.
> Need to know if I should start with Tamoxifen right from Day 1 of the cycle and the dosage recommended.
> Also, at what point does HCG come in?
> ...


Use aromasin or adex on cycle.Keep the tamox for emergency gyno.First read Heavyirons sticky on first cycle and pct.You should run the test cycle at the very least twice as long as you are planning.Unless you can go that long save it untill you can get enough.4 weeks is a joke. Will is right tribulus ,maca,etc. do nothing to boost test levels,but they can help with libido in some instances.


----------



## raytracer (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
Appreciate this


----------



## Rucker (Jun 3, 2010)

I like sustain alpha for a test booster, and I agree that you'll need hcg


----------



## MDR (Jun 3, 2010)

Clomid and HCG-stick to what actually works.  Throw in some Nolva too, if you like.  This is not rocket science here.  I agree that the cycle itself was poorly planned.


----------



## sevejose (Jul 4, 2011)

I took sust 250 by DNA and Androbolix as recomended by the guy at the store but never did any research into it. Had no idea about the PCT and still don't know how it works or what to take. Can someone tell me what to do and where to get it. I think the best rout would be  to take HCH ( iIve seen some drops online, I don't want to shoot anything. Can someone recomend an HCG product?)  and if this is the best route to go. Thanks in advance.


----------

